# tarantula in a blender



## nicholo85 (Aug 20, 2010)

warning: not for the faint-hearted.

I'm quite shocked...


http://www.buzzhunt.co.uk/2010/08/19/how-to-prepare-a-tarantula-cocktail/


----------



## Stopdroproll (Aug 20, 2010)

Kind of doubt it's real, could be a molt placed in. But who knows...


----------



## Moltar (Aug 20, 2010)

Really wish you hadn't posted that. Not cool.


----------



## BlackCat (Aug 20, 2010)

Don't even have to watch, already know what it is. A friends sent me that a long time ago.

Bad idea to post it here. Really bad idea. :wall:


----------



## John Kanker (Aug 20, 2010)

lol old, very old news. I'm impressed that they still turn up every now and then what a legend.


----------



## aluras (Aug 20, 2010)

Why would you post something like this here? I mean, unless you are just trying to roust some folks for no reason? In my opinion that is a very crappy move.


----------



## B8709 (Aug 20, 2010)

I hope that's fake.


----------



## Link (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't think that's real.  That guy would have urticating hairs lining his GI.  It looks like a molt crushed up in there not the actual spider.

I do know they eat Haplopelma sp. in Southeast Asia as a delicacy.  It's sad, but it's life.  People do things all the time that we can't control, but also it's a fact of life that big thing eats little thing.  

I just wish people wouldn't try to show off what lack of brains they have by killing things senslessly (like this guy might have done).


----------



## Fran (Aug 20, 2010)

If is real...Well, what a stupid thing to do, I mean...
I dont know what he is trying to prove. Put a human crap next time.


----------



## Cookii (Aug 20, 2010)

I feel ill:barf:

I really hope that's fake


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 20, 2010)

At 1st I thought , 
ok.. maybe it's just one of the many recipes that include tarantula in some parts of the 
world and it's not even uncommon... 
but no, then the guy put "serve to unsuspecting guests"...
_Not_ cool... just not cool at all.


----------



## CAK (Aug 20, 2010)

Moltar said:


> Really wish you hadn't posted that. Not cool.


I won't even watch.  But I might just have to add this one to the Vent thread....   People amaze me Ethan.


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 20, 2010)

Link said:


> I don't think that's real.  *That guy would have urticating hairs lining his GI.  It looks like a molt crushed up in there not the actual spider.
> *
> I do know they eat Haplopelma sp. in Southeast Asia as a delicacy.  It's sad, but it's life.  People do things all the time that we can't control, but also it's a fact of life that big thing eats little thing.
> 
> I just wish people wouldn't try to show off what lack of brains they have by killing things senslessly (like this guy might have done).


My exact thought.  Beautiful looking T, and I think the chances of it _really_ being blended rather than a molt are Zero. IMO. Unfortunately some of our bright and conscientious youth may take it as real and try to 'copy cat'.


----------



## John Kanker (Aug 20, 2010)

ksmith999 said:


> My exact thought.  Beautiful looking T, and I think the chances of it _really_ being blended rather than a molt are Zero. IMO. Unfortunately some of our bright and conscientious youth may take it as real and try to 'copy cat'.


yes just like these same youth that copy cat the indians in south america with spider bbq's and the frying of them in asia. You hear about this all the time.

I always love the comments on this when it pops up from time to time lol.


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 21, 2010)

I hear they taste like crab.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 21, 2010)

Ok. Now you need to post a happy video or photo. This is disturbing to my peace of mind, fake or not.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 21, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> Ok. Now you need to post a happy video or photo. This is disturbing to my peace of mind, fake or not.


Here you go.





Oh wait, I think I just made this situation worse.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 21, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Here you go.
> Oh wait, I think I just made this situation worse.


I am now crying in the corner sucking my thumb. Thanks YellowSnow. I mean BurntSnow


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 21, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> I am now crying in the corner sucking my thumb. Thanks YellowSnow. I mean BurntSnow


Well, as long as we're dissing names here, you couldn't make it to agent005? Got bumped out of the top 5 slot? Oh, I know why you're agent006. You went to Kaplan University, didn't you?

*no offense to you or Kaplan University. The whole paragraph above this is just a joke.

Anyways, I think the blended tarantula is real. It didn't look fake in the photos, and the leg while being blended was very plump. Just look. Could that be a molt?


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Aug 21, 2010)

Link said:


> I do know they eat Haplopelma sp. in Southeast Asia as a delicacy.  It's sad, but it's life.  People do things all the time that we can't control, but also it's a fact of life that big thing eats little thing.
> 
> I just wish people wouldn't try to show off what lack of brains they have by killing things senslessly (like this guy might have done).


well though you feel this is a sad thing, understand that only americans see almost all living things lower than us as domesticated pets. All over the world as we speak are people eating Rats, Guinea Pig, Snakes, Scorpions, Tarantulas and even Dogs and Cats. Even we sit right next to our beautiful salt water tanks and eat sushi or fish sticks. It is a fact of life, I for one would love to experience cultural delicacy including open pit Tarantula. This however was a feeble attempt to be "radical" instead of actually showing something unique and interesting. 
I do not blame or even ridicule the OP for this post. Its something that people should see so that we can undoubtedly understand that people are one of the most efficient parasites alive. We do as we please with no consequence, not yet anyway. Im going to be thankful that when it all comes tumbling down around us only the strong and competent will be left standing.


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Aug 21, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Well, as long as we're dissing names here, you couldn't make it to agent005? Got bumped out of the top 5 slot? Oh, I know why you're agent006. You went to Kaplan University, didn't you?
> 
> *no offense to you or Kaplan University. The whole paragraph above this is just a joke.
> 
> Anyways, I think the blended tarantula is real. It didn't look fake in the photos, and the leg while being blended was very plump. Just look. Could that be a molt?


Haha nice. I had to google that kaplan thing. I want my 30 seconds back you stole because of that  But i dont think you can tell if thats a leg or a molt. lets just stick with the molt idea. It is just a molt!


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 21, 2010)

agentd006las said:


> Haha nice. I had to google that kaplan thing. I want my 30 seconds back you stole because of that  But i dont think you can tell if thats a leg or a molt. lets just stick with the molt idea. It is just a molt!


Yeah, I guess. It sounds more sane. Then again, there are some crazy, stupid teenagers that do these things for kicks.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Aug 21, 2010)

Link said:


> I don't think that's real.  That guy would have urticating hairs lining his GI.  It looks like a molt crushed up in there not the actual spider.


Molts still have urticating hairs on them.







I would guess it was real. This guy probably doesn't care about the fact that some people keep tarantulas as pets, and he probably doesn't even mind spending $20-$40 for the shock factor of someone finding out they drank a tarantula. 


I do for one love how people thought it might be a molt. I find it interesting that they project their feelings for spiders through other people. As if because they wouldn't blend a tarantula other people wouldn't.


----------



## Silberrücken (Aug 21, 2010)

*Looks like a real...*

Tarantula to me! Look how it is sittin' on the centerpiece of the blender... Idk, maybe it IS a molt, but geez... that is disGUSTing!!!!!!! :barf:  :barf:  :barf:

Now I'm gonna have nightmares when I go to sleep... I hate to see stuff like that... (even if it is "old news", this is first time I saw it)  S.


----------

